# ACT Fibernet Bangalore New Broadband plans [2014]; As expected Crappy plans



## swatkats (Jul 25, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/vB6TE8K.jpg



> We are on a mission to save world from slow internet, one connection at a time. Let the change begin with you.
> 
> ACT Broadband | Broadband High Speed | Internet Connection | Internet Plans | Internet Broadband | Broadband Bangalore



They seem be smoking nasty babaji ki booti now a days. What kind of BS is this. Save the world with 512kbps Internet once you hit FUP?
and 256kbps which is not even Broadband according to India Govt.


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol...
can you tell me if its in localized parts of Bangalore or available everywhere

- - - Updated - - -

were all the previous act broadband plans scrapped? ?
are these the only plans available now??


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

LOL I get better FUP in BSNL than this.


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

Let's just say 100Mbps is a fiber's limit.
100Mbps = 102400Kbps
512kbps per person, 200 in 1?
???
PROFIT?



> We are on a mission to save world from slow internet, one connection at a time, _one by 200th the capacity_. Let the change begin with you, _suffering_.


----------



## snap (Jul 25, 2014)

Hope beam don't go with the same shitty plans


----------



## swatkats (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> LOL I get better FUP in BSNL than this.


True man. BSNL puts ACT to shame. 


hsr said:


> Let's just say 100Mbps is a fiber's limit.
> 100Mbps = 102400Kbps
> 512kbps per person, 200 in 1?
> ???
> PROFIT?



That's not how they calculate. Its done in Gb's and bitter fact is no will hit the bottleneck. 



snap said:


> Hope beam don't go with the same shitty plans


As i pointed out in other thread, Beam is completely going to be bought down by ACT and would be ACT fibernet in few months. 
Since the ACT management is in complete control of Hyderabad operations, Next speed bumps may be something like this.


_Unlimited Data Plans__Charges in INR   _PlanSpeedFUP LimitSpeed
Post FUPMonthlyACT *kind enough*5 Mbps30 GB512 Kbps749.00ACT *I know you need Speed*20Mbps50 GB1 Mbps1149.00ACT *A bit data for you greedy*20 Mbps75 GB1 Mbps1399.00ACT *Be Happy*40 Mbps100 GB2 Mbps2499.00ACT *Don't ask more*60 Mbps200 GB2 Mbps3299.00
*Taxes applicable. Price plans are subject to change

*F**k Greedy Corporates!*


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

I will pay 1 rupee per kbps. Sums up the Indian public.


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

I will make your Internet speeds crappy just when you need it. Sums up Indian ISPs.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 28, 2014)

> The company that had started off with 30,000 subscribers has now reached half a million broadband subscribers. Hyderabad accounts for 380,000 broadband subscribers.
> “We will be able to add 200,000 subscribers in Hyderabad. Another 300,000 should come from Bangalore, Chennai and the other areas,” Malladi said.
> ACT is expecting to double its revenue to Rs 1,000 crore (Rs 10 billion) in the next 18-24 months.
> In the fiscal ended 31 March 2014, the company had posted a revenue of Rs 500 crore (Rs 5 billion).
> ...



Targeting 2 Lakh Potential customers in Hyderabad, I guess they would stick to present pattern of 2/4mbps POST FUP unlimited of upgrade rather than Selling 256/512kbps plans. 
Also 3 Lakh customers in both Bangalore & Chennai with their poor services.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

swatkats said:


> *i.imgur.com/vB6TE8K.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arey accha hai yaar. better than Hathway.
I would always welcome 30B fup at 4Mbps as they dont count uploads in the fup
very good for torrents.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> they dont count uploads in the fup


are you sure? users are complaining that their uploads are getting counted.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

swatkats said:


> are you sure? users are complaining that their uploads are getting counted.



not here in bangalore.
best if you install win8 and then you can track your total data usage


----------



## ashwin.hellboy (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm  Ashwin. 
I subscribed for ACT on 9th Jan 2015. My documents was accepted on 11th Jan. The payment was accepted on 12th Jan.

I was supposed to get the connection within 10 days as per the SMS I received from ACT Team.

After a few days, an ACT electrician installed a distribution box at my home and told me that the technical team will connect the cables to your workstation. The technical team never showed up.

So, I registered an ACT request No 0003592279 on 16th Jan spoke to Prashanth from ACT who assured that this will be solved within 24 hrs. Surprisingly, I got a SMS that my broadband service has been activated and with it my username and password.

Next day(17th Jan), I got a SMS that the ticket has been resolved, and to reopen the ticket, type "N" and send to 8861202208 which I sent.

On 21st Jan(The Day I should have got the connection), I got the same SMS that the ticket has been resolved, and to reopen the ticket, which I sent on 22nd Jan.

And again on 24th Jan with the same SMS.

I had requested the ACT Team(Prashanth, Kiran, Chiranjeevi and Anand) on different occasions to provide me with an internet connection. So far, no one from the technical team has responded. Note: I'm using BSNL connection to write this review.

The only update I get is that this issue will be resolved in 24 hrs and the periodic SMS to reopen the ticket.

Today (1st Feb 2015) I got my first E-Bill to pay Rs.508 from Team Act. How nice of them to be so prompt in generating the Bill.

FYI, I still haven't got my F*****G internet connection yet ACT Team. This system is totally stupid!!!

The ACT Team wants me to pay for the internet I haven't used at all? Any kid with a little bit of common sense can prevent this error from happening. What exactly is the Team doing?

Dear Readers, Please let me know if there is any better way to spread the word in order to prevent others innocent subscribers from facing my problem. (Posting my issue on Blog sites having ACT content is my way..)

Readers and Bloggers, I do not know what to do. Raising any more ACT tickets is of no use. I have already raised enough tickets to get an internet connection which is still in progress.

One more stupidity from the ACT Team and I'm definitely gonna sue them. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2015)

facebook and twitter is the right place to post


----------



## ashwin.hellboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I checked with the ACT customer service (somashekar) a while ago and there is no misunderstanding. He states that since the connection is prepaid, the bill generates automatically.

He also said that, once I get the internet connection, I have to raise another ticket with the billing team requesting them to deduct this amount in the next bill.

Meaning, I have to pay the bill this month in order to prevent from being fined and then request for a reduction in the next month bill. It doesn't matter to them whether I'm using the internet or have a connection.

I have to pay the bill regardless of whatever issues I'm facing and claim them by raising a ticket when the issues are resolved.

The help desk was also kind enough to send me the SOA (statement of account) through mail and a remainder to pay it online as well.

This is really a legal way to make money without providing any service. Its really interesting.

1. Lure a customer into purchasing a high speed net connection.
2. Ask him/her to pay the first month bill upfront.
3. Delay the connection process for a month.
4. Ask him/her to pay the next month bill as well.
5. If the customer pays, repeat steps 3 & 4.
    If the customer delays to pay, fine them.
    If the customer withdraws, deduct all fines and fees and pay only minimum.
6. Either way, the company makes a profit without providing any services to the customer.

Nice Strategy. Only Indians are capable of accomplishing this.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2015)

ACT has gone down the drain, Beam will follow suit soon enough.

I guess my current plan of 1,150/-(incl taxes) for 1mbps true unlimited no fup, with night speed 6mbps(1:00AM to 9:00AM) holds good for now. My local ISP buys bandwidth from Airtel, hence the latency is quite good, and with this I get Peering/WebCache. And the bandwidth is not upto, but exact, i.e always the same speed.


----------



## ashwin.hellboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm Ashwin.

After talking to many ACT customer executives (ramesh, somashekar (twice), ravi, chandan and sridevi) and reopening many tickets, I finally got my internet connection on 10th Feb 2015.
Its been a month after I applied for a connection on 9th Jan 2015.
When i checked with the person who gave me the connection on why there was a delay, he said that there was some sort of a disagreement between ACT and the local internet service providers.
I'm not sure if this is true, but I got my connection and now I'm using ACT Fibernet for sending this message.

Later, I explained to him that I'm already being billed for the last 2 months (Jan and Feb). He told me to raise a ticket with the billing team and inform them to reset the billing starting from Feb 10th.
So I did and got a confirmation SMS in return stating that the billing is waived from Jan 16 2015 to Feb 09 2015.

Actually, I have subscribed for ACT Blaze 20Mbps 50GB per month pack.
The average download speed that I'm getting in torrents is around 150KBps and max upload is 45KBps.
Highest speed I got once was peaked at 1744KBps. I'm paying Rs.1173.15 for this connection.
The speed test also showed that I'm getting 20Mbps. I wanted to know why I'm not downloading at 20MBps.

When I Googled, I found that 20Mbps and 20MBps are different.
Internet Speed is measured in 20Mbps (Mega bits per sec) and download speed is measured in (Mega bytes per sec).
1 Byte = 8 Bits. Therefore, at 20Mbps connection speed my download speed will be 2.5MB per second.

My download speed is not 2.5MBps. I'm getting only 0.15MBps.
I may have to raise another request with ACT Team.

I'm happy with the connection except for the occasional server downtime. From Feb 10th to Feb 17th, I experienced 1 server downtime on 15th Sunday (The most important day in my week). I raised a request and it was resolved in 24hrs.

From my experience, if ACT Fibernet is being introduced to your location newly, please don't be eager (like me) to subscribe immediately. You have to wait at least for a month to get a connection. The setup time is very high. Please check with your neighbors regarding the ACT Fibernet and its speed before subscribing. When you get positive feedback, only then you should subscribe.

Don't rely on forums and review sites and believe everything is true. It could be true but may vary from the time it was posted to the the time you read. A lot of changes would have happened. By checking with your neighbors, you'll get real time feedback.


----------



## swatkats (May 24, 2015)

I don't get the point of just increasing speeds, while keeping the caps low. 

*i.imgur.com/cjNebsW.jpg

Doing Speed tests out of India will show their true colors. They have majority of domestic bandwidth than International bandwidth.


----------



## Renny (May 27, 2015)

256 and 512 Kbps! Will things ever improve


----------

